# Steinhatchee sat 24th



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 24, 2017)

Left the house this morning at 5:00 to go scalloping at Steinhatchee. Rolled in to the public ramp to a pretty good crowd. But the ramp moves smoothly with the attendant on site. So out the river as part of the caravan we went. It was rougher than would thought it would be that close to shore but not bad. So we ran to a # a buddy found them on last week.(2 miles further south than I was last week) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Has it to ourselves for a while but then it got more crowded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We moved about 100' and while on that spot my buddy showed up in is boat and his crew got too it. It one more move of 100 yards or so. But we got our limit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My beautiful wife in her happy place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I found Elvis today. Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My son and I cleaned while my wife kept swimming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A great day on the water with my family.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 25, 2017)

Awesome job y'all!!! That is on my "to do list" one day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 25, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Awesome job y'all!!! That is on my "to do list" one day!!!!!!!!!!!



It's great family fun.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice. Haven't been in a couple years and I got the itch to go.


----------

